
Show HN: Find/post Ethereum jobs and news, discussion and much more - fishing_buddha
https://slackpass.io/ethereumjobs
======
bdcravens
Did you build Slackpass? I was under the impression that Show HN's were more
for something you built, as opposed to creating a social resource on a
service.

